# New tyres



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi.
Just ordered 4 new tyres for the motorhome. The question is, what manufacture date should I expect to see? taking into account making, packaging, transporting (probably from Far East) to dealer.
The tyres on the van were manufactured 1607 and the van registered 1/3/08, so they were nearly a year old, one has a nice little split and cracking, the remainder are showing just cracking, so six years old. Time to go.
Thanks, Mike.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't accept anything more than 6 months maximum.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

1607. Wasn't that the year the Mentally ill emperor Rudolf II signed the Treaty of Lieben, giving up Austria, Hungary & Moravia.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm having mine fitted tomorrow, 4 X Agilis 215x75 camping 113Q. Best I could get on line was £158 each delivered but then I would have to pay to have them fitted. So spoke to a local tyre firm who are supplying and fitting them for £640 and they are getting them direct from Michelin so I expect them to be recently manufactured. He said that often those offered cheaply on line are dated and they wouldn't supply them, so I guess it makes sense, so we will see tomorrow.
curlyboy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Michelin make them in batches and it is quite possible to get one up to a year old.

The tyre industry advises that tyres can be sold up to 6 years old off the shelf


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I ordered mine (Agilis Camper) online from Camskill Tyres and had them fitted locally for £15 a wheel. The date code was such that they were 7 weeks old when we fitted them.

Colin


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was also lucky enough to have a Michelin dealer here in Stoke on Trent, who had good contacts in the local Michelin Factory. 
He sourced tyres with very recent manufacture dates. Unfortunately, he has now retired, so next time???


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

camallison said:


> I ordered mine (Agilis Camper) online from Camskill Tyres and had them fitted locally for £15 a wheel. The date code was such that they were 7 weeks old when we fitted them.
> 
> Colin


Camskill have them sent from Michelin and it is just luck what you get.
I had two from October and one nearly a year old.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered mine (Agilis Camper) online from Camskill Tyres and had them fitted locally for £15 a wheel. The date code was such that they were 7 weeks old when we fitted them.
> ...


It seems quite old for tyres which according to some reports, are nearly like hens teeth to get hold of. Although, as you do use your van quite a bit, it won't effect it's life!
I hope you negotiated a discount


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Camskill insist that Michelin say their tyres are good for ten years after which subject to annual inspection. I will wear them out in 6 :wink:

I don't think the Agilis will do the same mileage as the old camping tyre did


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Camskill insist that Michelin say their tyres are good for ten years after which subject to annual inspection. I will wear them out in 6 :wink:
> 
> I don't think the Agilis will do the same mileage as the old camping tyre did


No, you won't get the same mileage  they are made from a softer compound, which makes them better in the wet, but they do wear down more quickly  I was surprised at how quick  
But they are a good tyre and pretty quiet, infact no comparison noise wise to the old Camping tyres!
I bet you noticed that!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not noticed because the Rapido is SO MUCH quieter than the Autocruise was, we can talk without raising our voices  My new Agilis are on the back. I'll wait until next year to buy another pair


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Got the tyres replaced today with Michelin Campers 215/75/16 113/Q at £144 each (£120 +vat) at Trade Tyre Services Shenstone Lichfield and a great service too. They will also come to you if you want, they have several fully equipped fitters serving the Midlands. I had stressed I wanted fresh tyres and that's what I got; week 7, 2013!
There's another thread running here same subject some pics showing of the cracks in my tyres.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi. 
Thanks for the comments, hopefully getting tyres tomorrow, will see what date is before fitting. I've gone for Hankook RA18. Recommended in MMM. Label says economy rating 'B' Wet conditions 'C' and Noise 2 bars 73db. Which is a lot better than some more expensive makes. These are £80.40 each fully fitted. 
Mike.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Pusser said:


> 1607. Wasn't that the year the Mentally ill emperor Rudolf II signed the Treaty of Lieben, giving up Austria, Hungary & Moravia.


It was also in that year on 13th January that the Bank of Genoa failed after the announcement of national bankruptcy in Spain.

Nothing changes!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

My Michelin Camper tyres are now 7+ years old. (31,000 miles) The tread is fine having just passed the MOT yesterday.
The only problem is my friend reminded me of his experience last year when one of his 7 year old tyres shredded in Spain at a cost to him of 230 euro to replace.
As I am off to Portugal in June have decided to have peace of mind and am having 4 Continentals fitted at a cost of £480.


----------

